# shape shifting?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

My weight is pretty stable, and though I'd like it to be 7-8 lbs. less, I'm in the "healthy" weight range. I'll never look "skinny"; it's in the bone structure. What is bothering me is that at 57 and a couple of yrs. into menopause, what used to be a little tummy bulge is getting rounder all the time. I walk daily, am active, don't sit a lot. I'm not a good exerciser. I don't get how to do exercises when I read about them in magazines, etc., floor space, time, etc., etc. Any thoughts, advice? Sue


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It might mean that your body does not handle carbs as well as it used to.

The fat cells in the stomach are more sensitive to insulin than the fat cells in the rest of the body, (The fat cells of the stomach being very sensitive to insulin is straight out of nursing school. The rest of this is from my doctor). 

When you eat too many carbs, a carb-intolerant body will allow the blood sugar to raise too high. THEN, it realizes what it has done and it floods your body with insulin to bring down your blood sugar! The cells of the body are not only fed at this point they are OVER fed! Especially the fat cells in your stomach because they are more sensitive to insulin!

This leaves you will less energy, by the way. The human body resents getting yanked around in this manner!

The cure is a few more meatballs and a little less spagetti. LArger servings of meat and lighter carbs. SNACK between meals so you will crave the carbs less: for you it is very healthy to snack!

You are not cutting anything out of your diet: you are simply putting aside that garlic bread for a snack instead of eating it with the meal.

As a bonus: when I started this, I quit having to get up at night to relieve myself. When your blood sugar gets too high, your body ALSO wants to wash the extra sugar out of your system, and my large meal of the day is rather late at night!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm under orders to watch how much meat I eat, and eat in relatively small quantities. I tend towards 4 smallish meals, and try not to load up at dinner. I had an unexplained attack of pancreatitis, not quite back to normal tests yet. Fat is tough on the liver. Also have high cholesterol and low tolerance for chol.meds. Hit the fruits,veggies,nuts, very lean meat and not much else, I guess?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Use Less said:


> I'm under orders to watch how much meat I eat, and eat in relatively small quantities. I tend towards 4 smallish meals, and try not to load up at dinner. I had an unexplained attack of pancreatitis, not quite back to normal tests yet. Fat is tough on the liver. Also have high cholesterol and low tolerance for chol.meds. Hit the fruits,veggies,nuts, very lean meat and not much else, I guess?


Eat grain products also.

I have found that if I eat a little meat often, it stabilizes my blood sugar. Add as much lettuce, cukes, bell peppers, and radishes as you wish when you wish. Eat only one serving of the potatos and fruit at a sitting, and no more than 4 slices of bread or their equivalent in one sitting.

In other words, if you buy a bag of oranges, do not eat more than one orange every 2 hours. Do not eat more than one medium potato at one sitting: space them out over at least 2 hours time. Try to eat lean protien 3 times a day if you can: That gives you a meat sandwich for lunch, meat at dinner, and???????

For example, (since I have no problem with fat) I might eat an egg and toast for breakfast, a midmorning snack, a sandwich, an afternoon snack, dinner, and a bedtime snack.

Snacks might be a graham cracker, OR peanut butter on celery, OR raw veggies with dip, OR popcorn, OR a small bowl of cereal if I am really hungry, or leftovers, or a piece of frut, etc.

Also, if I want vegeatbles with a meal I have them, but one STARCHY vegetable at a time is enough! Non-starchy vegetables are eat all you want, any time you want!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Sigh. I think I'm going to have to start eating more like that. But I don't like meat. For that matter, I don't like bread either, but I love pasta and potatoes, and consume waaaay too much sugar, not nearly enough water.

But my tummy is where all the fat it settling, and I don't like it. Like Use Less, I'm not really overweight (maybe 5 to 10 pounds), but it isn't attractive where it's sitting!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Christine in OK said:


> Sigh. I think I'm going to have to start eating more like that. But I don't like meat. For that matter, I don't like bread either, but I love pasta and potatoes, and consume waaaay too much sugar, not nearly enough water.
> 
> But my tummy is where all the fat it settling, and I don't like it. Like Use Less, I'm not really overweight (maybe 5 to 10 pounds), but it isn't attractive where it's sitting!


Try simmering the chicken in spagetti sauce that has had a fistfull of oregano added, then serving it over a cup full of cooked noodles. Dust well with parmissan.

I don't much like meat either, but if you eat a LITTLE meat at each meal you can get it down very quickly!!!!!!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Well, got the news this morning that my Lance's cholesterol is in the "oh my gosh!" range, so there are going to be a lot of changes around here starting with the shopping trip we just made to Sam's.

I'll be doing some serious reading on low-fat, low-cholesterol, low-sodium, good-carbs-only diets between now and Christmas.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In other words, you will have to be on 2 separate diets! A low cholesterol diet is usually very high on carbs! HEALTHY carbs, yes, but still high on carbs!!!

It CAN be done, though!

It will take you a few days to assimilate the information. Until you do, I want you to remember that low-fat protien is your friend! For BOTH of you!!!!! You need to try to eat more of it, and he needs to try to eat more healthy carbs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Terri said:


> In other words, you will have to be on 2 separate diets! A low cholesterol diet is usually very high on carbs! HEALTHY carbs, yes, but still high on carbs!!!
> 
> It CAN be done, though!
> 
> It will take you a few days to assimilate the information. Until you do, I want you to remember that low-fat protien is your friend! For BOTH of you!!!!! You need to try to eat more of it, and he needs to try to eat more healthy carbs!!!!!!!!!!


Terri-you are very knowledgable and it is great that you are posting--its almost like having our own dietatition on line!!! thanks for the input. Marilyn


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Mare, that's OK. In a bit you will ALSO be knowledgeble about both high cholesterol and carb intolerance. And, you will be giving advice to newbies! 

I am sorry, I never wanted to have to learn this, and I suspect you did not either!!!!!!!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Terri- i was being sincere, i hope you didnt think otherwise!!! didnt you say that you were a nurse or was that some one else? Marilyn


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

mare said:


> Terri- i was being sincere, i hope you didnt think otherwise!!! didnt you say that you were a nurse or was that some one else? Marilyn


But I was ALSO being sincere!!!!!!!!

YEs, I AM an RN, but MOST of what I know I learned from my own health problems! Just as you are doing now!

I would have preferred ignorance, I am afraid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

hear ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

